# Hamstrings



## crispiss (Dec 28, 2011)

Can be 5 exercise or 17 sets for hamstrings overtraining?


----------



## ASHOP (Dec 29, 2011)

crispiss said:


> Can be 5 exercise or 17 sets for hamstrings overtraining?



It depends on the person and situation. How many days are you training and spreading the hamstring workouts apart?


----------



## harrison (Dec 29, 2011)

I think 17 sets is excessive.


----------



## doodoop (Jan 3, 2012)

I do 15 sets on hammie day.


----------



## mc63s (Jan 5, 2012)

I do deep squats and lunges on leg day which get hamstring activation and on hammie/back day I do heavy deads/straight leg deads/ leg curls.


----------



## batesJ (Jan 6, 2012)

crispiss said:


> Can be 5 exercise or 17 sets for hamstrings overtraining?



The 17 sets is alot. How often do you do this workout , once a week?


----------



## crispiss (Jan 10, 2012)

batesJ said:


> The 17 sets is alot. How often do you do this workout , once a week?



Yeah, once a week. I tried cuttin' it down.


----------



## alfred (Jan 12, 2012)

That seems a lot to me...


----------

